# Please help my big red lips



## miss_lacey (Mar 31, 2010)

ok, so i have very light skin, brown eyes and BIG red lips. and when i say red. i mean red. my lips are very... berry colored, which is pretty on there own, but anytime i wear gloss or lipstick it just looks weird. What would you guys recommend for either a lip color OR to tone down my lip color.
Here is a couple pics...


----------



## Dani California (Mar 31, 2010)

Helllllloooooooooo 

I'm exactly same as you and could never get the nude lip look right cos of the natural colour of my lips......sooooo I used to put a little bit concealer on my lips to tone them down a bit, works a treat!! Make sure to blend it in though.

Also I found Myth lipstick, PERFECT nude lips, very pale though be warned but it totally blanks out my lips to give this lovely pale peachy pink nude lip, I also use it for a base for other colours and a base for glosses. Well worth checking out.

Hope I helped a bit!!


----------



## LC (Mar 31, 2010)

put a tiny bit of concealer over them


----------



## shootout (Mar 31, 2010)

Definitely try concealer or foundation. My lips are exactly the same and this really helps. I also use Avon's Plumping Lip Conditioner. It doesn't really make them any bigger but definitely tones down the natural color.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 31, 2010)

i have very dark lips too. concealer turns them blue. try the mac lip erase and the naked lip liner!


----------



## HMC (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey girl, i have the same problem. Most of the time my lips are very red  and pigmented, so what i usually do is put a small layer of MAC Lip  Conditioner over your lips for moisture (you don't want to do it on dry crust lips! lol!) and then blot off a lot of the excess so it's not too goopy,  then just take some light concealer on your hand, and using a fluffy brush dip in it the concealer and then just lightly go over your lips with it and voila! You've got you some blanked out lippies and any color you put on them will show up!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now you're good to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hannah <><


----------



## miss_lacey (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks girls!!! Im def. going to try the concealer. I really need to go buy Myth. I have a very small mac collection, that might need to be my next purchase! Thanks hannah for giving me the step by step!


----------



## Candy Christ (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bran'sgirl21* 

 
_Hey girl, i have the same problem. Most of the time my lips are very red  and pigmented, so what i usually do is put a small layer of MAC Lip  Conditioner over your lips for moisture (you don't want to do it on dry crust lips! lol!) and then blot off a lot of the excess so it's not too goopy,  then just take some light concealer on your hand, and using a fluffy brush dip in it the concealer and then just lightly go over your lips with it and voila! You've got you some blanked out lippies and any color you put on them will show up!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now you're good to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hannah <><_

 
That's what I do too. Works soo good


----------



## Verient (Apr 2, 2010)

I wouldnt personally reccomend myth. I got it to use for the same reason. I found its sooo drying. Creme de nude is a better alternative in my opinion.x


----------



## Dani California (Apr 2, 2010)

I have both creme de nude and myth, I like them both, I would say I like myth better because it blanks and tones out my lip colour way more than creme de nude which was much more sheer on me for some reason and turned a weird colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do try both though, you may prefer creme de nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find I have to put concealer on my lips for creme de nude to work properly and be the right colour, weird!


----------



## lojical1 (Apr 2, 2010)

If you are looking to find a new color, try an orange lip stain, like the ones by Stila or Tarte. I haven't looked at the new lip stains by MAC in person, but sunset sounds like a coral-ish tone that may just work as well. If you try it, let us know how it works out. I put it on a client with the same concern, and she loved how it balanced out.


----------



## User38 (Apr 2, 2010)

Use concealer in green -- this will cancel out the redness somewhat.  Also, use a gel liner (waterproof) in a light skin/nude tone to even out the color -- apply lipstick /gloss after that


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 2, 2010)

Try yellow/peachy based nudes and pinks like MAC Hue and Myth underneath lighter lipgloss shades.  Whenever u want to wear cool toned berry/red/purple shades ur natural lips should be perfect underneath


----------



## LindaP (Apr 3, 2010)

I've got the same problem, but my lips are berried color.  I received a lot of recommendations to use the mac lip erase.   I plan to purchase one of the mac lip erase pro products that will be released this summer in the Nudes collection.  

I just don't which i'll be purchasing, the dim or pale, yet.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 5, 2010)

I have berry coloured lips just like yours, mine are more like a fuchsia shade. I second recommendation for Myth. It's very opaque so I prefer it to Creme d'Nude. Naked liner is also a good buy if you can still find it


----------



## kittykit (Apr 6, 2010)

I could never wear any nude lipsticks without looking weird because of my very pigmented lips until I got myself a Lip Erase


----------

